
How to Change the World: My Visit to Google Germany - martinsz
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/09/my-visit-to-goo.html
======
streety
Is this meant to be sarcastic? If not, then I really don't get it. How is this
in any way world changing?

It's just some pretty pictures from a standard google office complex.

~~~
wheels
"How to change the world" is the name of his blog. But I agree, this are
basically just the dude's vacation photos. Yawn.

